
The typography of 2001: A Space Odyssey - ohjeez
https://typesetinthefuture.com/2014/01/31/2001-a-space-odyssey/
======
gonewest
Anybody know what's going on with the "HAL Project" screensaver? Looks cool
but the site is down.

